
TSA Director Reassigned in Wake of Security Failures - leephillips
http://wtop.com/national-security/2015/06/tsa-director-reassigned-in-wake-of-security-failures/
======
wahsd
Amazing! Fail at your critical job and get reassigned. He should have been
fired. That, along with Congress micro-managed hiring practices in general is
precisely why our government bureaucracy is such an incompetent cesspool of
failure.

